# Another compatibility question!



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

6 Licorice gouramis and a reverse trio of albimarginata?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive never had the gourami so I wouldnt know how aggressive they are. Albimarginata is small and docile.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay!


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

Licorice gouramis will be fine with them. They are extremely docile and you'll need a lot of cover in the tank if you ever want to see them. They're very shy little fish.

I would try to get larger gouramis and add them before the albies. The albies are going to end up being the dominant fish in the tank, but you'll want the gouramis to be in there and well established so they can find all the little hiding places they like.


----------

